# Aleksandr Machavariani (1913–1995)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

A Georgian composer...


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

I've actually heard of Machavariani before - I love his violin concerto (very similar to Khachaturian's in regard to style). Glad to know that the rest of his works are floating around as well.


----------

